# Bmw z3m



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello

This time to ASDEC came Beauty and the Beast 

The car was thoroughly washed and cleaned from tar, metal filings, asphalt, etc. (decontamination). In the next step, we carried out a two-stage paint refreshment (removing scratches and giving the maximum gloss) and then we secured the entire bodywork using exclusive wax called Swissvax Shield (using Cleaner Fluid by hand as a base). Of course, we have not forgotten wheels, windows, tires and roof. All these elements have also been very carefully prepared and protected.

At the end we cleaned and secured the entire interior, and we installed a new BMW badge on the trunk lid.

We used the following products and tools:

Washing and decontamination:

CarPro IronX with various brushes for rims
Shiny Garage Perfect Active Foam as a pre-wash (except fabric roof!) (about 200ml to 700ml water in foam lance)
Shiny Garage Red Devil HD Nano (1:2) for nooks and crannies
CarPro IronX (distributed all over the car with a sponge)
CG Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) (shampoo, 150ml to about 12l of water)
Prickbort MAC124 tar&glue remover (distributed all over the car with a sponge)
3M blue clay bar (aggressive)
Optimum ONR (1:64 as clay lube)
303 Fabric and Vinyl Cleaner for fabric roof
4nano Glass Shine (1:80) for windows
Karcher K5.700
Blaster SideKick i Air Force (drying aids)

Paint correction:

Flex 3401 + Menzerna yellow pad + Meguiar's M101 (cutting)
Flex 3401 + Menzerna black pad + Meguiar's M205 (finishing)
Gtechniq M1 Metal Polish
Zaino Z12 Clear-View Glass Polish
IPA, CarPro Eraser, 4nano Final Wipe
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid by hand with cotton pad

Protection:

Swissvax Shield (two layers) (paint, headlights, rear lights)
SCS Titanium Glass Guard (front window)
Gtechniq C2v3 (side windows and trims)
Finish Kare 1000p (two layers) (rims and exhaust)
4Nano Tire Shine (tires)

Please, look at the pictures and videos.

Before.


























































































During work.


















































































Interior.


































Preparing for protection.


































Final result.



















































































































































































































I will be happy to answer any specific questions.

Best regards


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lovely finish, top work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice work.


----------

